# Is this okay?  Mess dress worn to civvy Halloween party.



## Foxhound (31 Oct 2007)

I know what QR&O's say, but the wearer in these pics claims that it's okay since he's been out (res) for 15 yrs.











Party was a company lunch function, contest for best costume, etc.


----------



## TCBF (31 Oct 2007)

- What impression of the CF do the other people in that room have when a former member treats one of his old uniforms as a "costume?"

- Costumes are for actors.  Was he acting when he was wearing it?  Makes you wonder.

- At the least, he is gulty of bad taste and poor judgement.


----------



## mover1 (1 Nov 2007)

what a tool


----------



## 3VP Highlander (1 Nov 2007)

Mess Kit is a uniform and should not be worn as a costume.  Also this is the first time I have seen a command badge worn on mess kit.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2007)

How do you think a police force would feel if one of their members showed up to a Hallowe'en party in their dress uniform as a costume?

"it's okay since he's been out (res) for 15 yrs"=wrong answer

An ex-Sr NCO dig:  I note it's a (former?) officer doing this.....  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Nov 2007)

And with a consensus of "inappropriate", there's no need to leave this thread to spiral.  Locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

